# Love Late Season Squirrels!



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Check out the nice morning hunt me and a buddy had. 4 of the 5 responded to calling. We like to sit every 60 yards or so. After 15 or so minutes we start calling.

First we grind two quarters together to immitate cutting...if that doesn't work, we do a little bark sequence. Managed one double; after we shot one, we hit the barker real aggresively to stop the second.

Love em' when they're all fuzzy and fat!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Gotta love this time of the year. No leaves and crisp weather makes it seem like you can see and hear forever. Good job calling em as well. I have heard about rubbing quarters but never tried it, may have to give it a shot.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Would have had my limmit today but something happened to my scope and it was off. did end up with one black squrl!


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Here's a pic of the double...the beaver hat attracts them lol!


----------

